# Fish cleaning area Navarre ?



## Taylmatr (Jun 2, 2012)

Any place to clean fish around there for tourists? I hear you can't on the pier and I'm defiantly not wanting to clean them in the condo. Any options?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

If you dont mind cutting on your cooler, bring it to the little bridge, clean em there and chunk the rest into the water.

Otherwise just clean them in the condo. Not sure what the problem is with that?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

^^^what he said


----------

